# 십오 싶어?



## slowlikemolasses

Is it a common gag to ask "십오 싶어?"


----------



## Rance

Do you mean "쉬고 싶어?"?
It means,"do you want to rest?".
Not clear how it would be a gag under normal circumstances.
Do you mind to elaborate the situation where you heard the phrase?

Maybe if a boss says that to his employee, it may be implying,"do you want to get fired so you can rest as jobless?".


----------



## slowlikemolasses

"십오 싶어?" meaning "Do you want fifteen?"


----------



## Rance

싶다 is 보조형용사.
It requires 동사/형용사 to come before.
In 십오 싶어, it lacks such element, hence it is grammatically wrong.
In such case, it's more appropriate to say, "십오를 원해?"
원하다 also means "want" and is 동사.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Do some people use 싶어 and 십오 in the same sentence in order to be funny?


----------



## Rance

I personally can't recall hearing such phrase.
Maybe it's some kind of new fad words which I may not be aware of.
Google/Naver search usually help in such case, but I couldn't pull out any information


----------

